# Parmesan Peppercorn Dressing Recipe



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 1, 2007)

I've been working on dressings as of late - this one came out great!

1/2-C Mayonnaise
1-T Buttermilk
1-T Finely Grated/Ground Parmesan Cheese
1 Clove Garlic - Minced to a Paste
Pinch of Anchovy Paste (The Size of a Pea)
Coarsely Ground Black Pepper - To Taste
Kosher Salt - To Taste

Whisk it up, be careful about salt - as the cheese and anchovy paste both add some.  It's kinda like an extra-creamy Caesar with extra pepper and minus the lemon/citrus component.  Little bit lighter on the parm flavor too.

I tossed some with romaine and garlic croutons... yum!
I imagine this would be great with Grilled Chicken as well!

Off to tackle some Ranch/Buttermilk recipes...


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 1, 2007)

I will have to try this one soon.  I love pepper so this one is right up my alley.

 Barbara


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 1, 2007)

Allowing it to rest for a couple hours is a great idea too... increases the depth of flavor and homogenizes everything.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe - looks delicious!!

I'm thinking that it would also make a nice different sort of accompaniment to cold shellfish (lobster or crab).  Usually I enjoy a plain garlic or garlic/tarragon mayo with cold shellfish, but I think this might make a nice change.


----------

